# Obama in the Dark (Flash game)



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Help Obama survive the dangers of a haunted mansion... :eekin:

Click here to play


----------



## Wethier (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmmm


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Need help? :confusedkin:


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Why would anyone want to save Obama? Hahahaha


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's part two (has been out for a while now, but I forgot to post it):

Click here to play part 2


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

And even more Obama in the Dark; Part Three!!! :jol:

Click here to play...


----------

